# How much Calories can your body store as fat over a weekend ?



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Been dieting for 2 weeks, doing great, not been checking scales but been seeing improvements in the mirror each day.

This weekend, I pretty much failed haha.

I've been on a 1000 kcal deficit (2800 TDEE) on Friday night I'd totalled 2500 so still 300 under maintenance, but Saturday I hit 4350 and today probably around 3000-3500

just wondered how much fat your body can store at once.

How many pounds of fat will it make from the surplus before it starts excreting the rest ?

is this how our bodies work ?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

You will gain a fair bit of water if you have overdone the carbs, that bloat will pass after a few days, no fat gain imo...

I lost 21lbs on a cut last year with a massive binge up every saturday.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about if, 1000 calories over maintenance in one day is nothing, 2 days of cutting wipes that out easily. I binged last night just to give myself some more motivation for my cut lol


----------



## baconstrips (Mar 31, 2011)

I went 22k over in seven days after a 15 week cut, yes im a retard.

Currently sitting 14lbs heavier than I was a week ago imagine I will drop about half of that over the next week at maintenance, that one blowout you had wont make any difference.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

baconstrips said:


> I went 22k over in seven days after a 15 week cut, yes im a retard.


How did you do that and manage to count it?

I wouldnt get anywhere near that even on an all inclusive boozy holiday, and even then I certainly wouldn't be counting it!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

How many calories your body will store as fat is hard to say because it depends on how many you consume and then how many your body needs which all depends on what your doing after that the rest of the calories you don't use will be turned into fat so I'm not sure anyone could give you a correct answer.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Your body can't absorb all the calories, if it could then you wouldn't poo lol

That's the way I look at it anyway


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

One day binge won't do any harm , will probably holding abit of water weight which will come off in the next couple of days. !

Don't do what I did cut for 18 weeks got leanest ive ever been 10% went on holiday for 10 days came back 22lbs heavier , massive water retention swollen ankles the lot ! You live and lean !! I've put alot of water on but a good bit if fat also ! After you finish your cut look in to reverse dieting


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

cas said:


> Your body can't absorb all the calories, if it could then you wouldn't poo lol
> 
> That's the way I look at it anyway


Never looked at it that way so i wonder how many calories are in poo ? lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Never looked at it that way so i wonder how many calories are in poo ? lol


Lol that would depend on what and how much you ate I guess ha


----------

